# trade Pro angler for outback+cash



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Seeing if anyone is interested in trading their outback + cash for my pro angler . I really like my pro angler but it looks like ill be going under the knife again for my knee . Loading and unloading will become an issue and I don't want to miss out on any fishing. Pro angler is still under warrenty . 
Wanting a newer outback with Turbo fins+ $500 
without Turbo fins + $600
If your kayak includes extras I can take more cash off like if it has a fishfinder stuff like that . I will post pictures later today or tomorrow . 

Only issue at the moment is that the plastic piece to adjust the seat broke on my last trip but I have ordered a heavy duty one to replace it with . 
Thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kayak is 2011 model warrenty good till this march..


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Oscar,
Sorry to hear about your upcoming surgery. Wish you the best, heal fast.
Glad you are not getting out of the kayak fishing, but do understand and "feel" your pain on how heavy these Pro Anglers are.
I am curious on what kind of deal you get as I may follow you with mine someday!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry double posted


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Warrentee doesent carry over it's only good for the original buyer from the dealer! Found that out the hard way! 

Chase


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 2011 outback in papaya. With anchor trolley, front storage bucket for the hatch, small tackle box for center hatch, turbo fins, regular fins for back up, fishfinder battery and wp battery box, ram mount for ff but i have to keep unit and base it was a gift and a scotty mount base i use for a camera mount. Normal wear on bottom and no paddle, it broke! Id offer my set up plus 200 pending inspection by both parties.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Pi I love the yak on the water but my knee won't be able to handle it on land . If I continue to have issues I may go back to paddling . 

Kperry thanks for the offer I will keep it in mind but would like to give it a couple days and see what other offers I can get.
Thank you


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Good to go, good luck and Im sure not getting rid of it anywhere else so just let me know Im always on here.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I built a pretty heavy duty pvc cart for it too, you sound like you might need it. I havent tested it in deep sand yet but I don't think it'll be a problem I'll throw that in as well and just build another. It's not glued together so you can still adjust to what you like. it works like a dream on any kind of firm surface. Good luck on that surgery man.
Kenny


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh damn


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up chase 
Do you know if it matters if the paperwork was never filled out by the original buyer?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pics


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

its a little dirty 
the plastic piece in the first picture is what broke on the other side heavy duty one has been ordered.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks for the heads up chase
> Do you know if it matters if the paperwork was never filled out by the original buyer?



Not real sure Oscar, I would think it would still apply but not 100% on that.

Chase


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I have a 2011 outback the same color as your PA. Has turbo fins and larger rudder fin, Eagle Cuda 350/GPS fishfinder with battery, brand new surf to summit GTS expedition seat, only used once. 2 Hobie Rod holder extensions. center tackle box, paddle. Would trade for yours and $350. Let me know if interested. I've been wanting to go bigger and love the PA seat. Doug


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Doug,
i'm very interested in your offer .I did forget to mention that I don't have the Plano boxes that fit under the cutting board . If you are still interested let me know I should get the new plastic clip in a couple days if you want to look at it before that let me know .
thank you
oscar


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

GO DO IT DOUG! Oscar sux about the surgery, hope everything goes w/o a hitch.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Mr phoshiz still waiting on MRI to confirm but its not looking good .


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

MrPhoShiz, Looks like its a go. Excited of the thought of standing to pee, instead of kneeling. Not excited about pulling an aircraft carrier through the sand after a long day. Haha


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

yakntat said:


> MrPhoShiz, Looks like its a go. Excited of the thought of standing to pee, instead of kneeling. Not excited about pulling an aircraft carrier through the sand after a long day. Haha



Its really not that bad with the cart. Especially if it is unloaded that makes a big difference.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Millertime is right plus its rare I fish alone. my wife wants to go more often with me and with my knee and her it will just be a little to much Ill probably regret it as soon as its done but I gotta do it. she also has a couple of her friends interested in fishing from a kayak with her and the Pa would be to much for two ladies. 

look forward to meeting you and checking out both the yaks doug
thanks
oscar:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ox has a fine PA, I had the pleasure of fishing from it a few weeks ago. :thumbsup: sorry you need to sell it bud


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

I know its wayyy late, but did this deal ever happen?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Yea dude been through like 5 yaks lol


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Yea dude been through like 5 yaks lol


That's what I was going to say! Seems like if you want a kayak look to Oscar, he's like the used car (kayak) salesman!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol


----------

